# Miui Scrollable widgets



## rehabray (Oct 24, 2011)

So I put Miui on my daughters Kindle this morning. I've been running Miui on my phones for almost a year and love it. It turns out the Scrollable widgets/ extended settings mod I use on my phone works with the Miui for the fire. here's a link

http://forum.xda-dev...1272840&page=21

The 1.12.16 version of the "launcher2.apk" works just fine with the 1.12.29 version of the ROM used for the fire. if you like being able to use Scrollable widgets and getting rid of those labels under your icons then check it out.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------

